# focal electra 1028be vs monitor audio pl200?



## sherr127 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,i'm a bit of dilemma to choose between these two acclaimed brand,my room size is 3.8m x 5m,i'm 90% movie and 10% concert.I havent test both system because the shops that carry it far away from my place,thinking of order it online.So anyone who can give a thought about this speaker are much appreciated,of course with center as well.Thanks


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

sherr127 said:


> Hi,i'm a bit of dilemma to choose between these two acclaimed brand,my room size is 3.8m x 5m,i'm 90% movie and 10% concert.I havent test both system because the shops that carry it far away from my place,thinking of order it online.So anyone who can give a thought about this speaker are much appreciated,of course with center as well.Thanks


You have chosen two great speakers. While I am a Focal fan, I think for your listening the PL200 will be more to your liking. The 1028be while very musical with smooth mid range and detailed high end does lack the bass the PL200 will give you. The dynamics of the PL200 will add more to your movie watching and still be fantastic for music.

Let me clarify my bass statement. It is not that the Focal lacks bass, but the type of bass by comparison. It is more refined with speed and tonality that lends itself to music listening . The PL200 may be more dynamic with a bass that is more up front.


----------



## sherr127 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks wardsweb,that a really good answer that i'm lokking for,one more thing i read this speaker is power hunger,is onkyo pre/power 5509 and 5501 make it sings well or i should upgrade the amp?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

They are both close on sensitivity at 91dB for the 1028be and 90 for the PL200. Each can really use around 200 watts to make them sing, which the 5501 can deliver.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

